# Gatlight modding?



## gsegelk (Dec 20, 2008)

I see a Gatlight every so often on the B/S/T forum and am wondering if it is possible (within reason) to upgrade if I ever decided to buy one? The V1 and V2's have a Luxeon III but I would ideally like to upgrade to a Cree Q5 or R2. 

If nothing else, I'm thinking this would be difficult due to the optics being tuned for the Luxeon's.


----------

